# Converting a Trike



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

head over to http://endless-sphere.com/forums/

They're bike guys and would be a bit better in helping you for all that stuff. Most of the equip we're used to here are on a much larger scale.

Looks like a fun project though.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The simplest option, I think, would be to put in an aftermarket electric bike kit with a hub motor in the front wheel. Place the battery weight over the front wheel too.

The chainsaw motor can be removed then.

You may strike lucky and find a diff for the rear axle, but they can be quite costly. Some powered lawn mowers have suitable diffs that can be adapted to fit.
If you can find a diff then then you could get a crank drive motor kit and have rear wheel drive.


----------



## Jeff from KY (Nov 1, 2007)

Frodus, thanks for the link to the endless sphere site. I've registered and now I'm just doing lots of reading.

Woodsmith, thanks for the suggestions. Looks like I have a lot more research to do before I ask any more questions.

Thanks again.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Keep us up to date on how you get on. It is an interesting project.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, I don't mean for you to leave, just that you may get better help there, than here. They're vastly more familiar with what's out there than I am...

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

A good place for ideas and examples of what others have done is at (evalbum.com). I have 2 of my trikes listed there. Parts from TNC scooters. If you send me a PM with your email address I have lots of pictures and info I will send you. Dink


----------

